# Farley's



## bearswede (Feb 3, 2007)

Here's my latest aquisition for a repair project... Always wanted one but the price was always out of my range... It WILL be a challenge...

  This is such a beauty... It really is a shame it had to suffer this kind of damage...

  Anyway, come spring, I hope to have 'er lookin' purty again!

  Ron


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Feb 3, 2007)

Great ink Bear. You'll have it lookin excellent before too long!


----------



## bearswede (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks, Kell...

  I've been fooling around with scotch tape this am... Working out how I'm going to make the mold... Yesterday, I was trying to use that clear postal stuff, but that wasn't working... Give me good ol' scotch tape anyday!

  The trick appears to be to make an inner circle of tape and stick that in first... Then put the outer ring of tape on... I think it's gonna work fine... Now just bring on spring!!!

  Ron


----------



## southern Maine diver (Feb 10, 2007)

Hey Ron...

 You bringing this one to the bottle show?  I'll bring a copule of broken bottles for you to "Practice" on[8|]

 Wayne


----------



## bearswede (Feb 10, 2007)

Good to hear from you, Wayne...

  Yeah, if the weather breaks, I'll take a stab at that little sucker!! And I'd be glad to try an spiff up some o' yorn...

  Ron


----------



## Tony14 (Apr 10, 2007)

Hey ron did you get around to doing this one yet?


----------



## bearswede (Apr 10, 2007)

> Hey ron did you get around to doing this one yet?


 
  Not yet, Tony...

  We've got winter back up here in NE... The resin needs some ventilation so I work with it outside... I've got a bottle show in Swanzey, NH this weekend... Hopefully after that the weather will break and I can get to all my repair projects... I'll be sure to post pics...

  Ron


----------



## madpaddla (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh to watch the master work.  Always a great job Ron.
 Madpaddla


----------



## earlyglass (Apr 11, 2007)

That is a wonderful ink. I have seen that one... outside of the obvious problem, the impression and glass quality is very nice. If anyone is looking for another REAL NICE Farley's ink.... I currently have one available on Ebay!

 Mike


----------

